# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  ιδεοληψιες για δυσμορφοβια!!ελεος...

## afrula

Μπραβο στους υπευθυνους .Απο οτι καταλαβα ειναι η ειδικοτητα μου εδω.Συγχαρητηρια να μη πρηζω τους αλλους σε αλλα θεματα.Λοιπον νομιζα οτι θα νοσηλευτω στο αιγινητειο απο αυριο αλλα σημερα ξεκαθαρισε το τοπιο.Συναντησα τον πιο υπευθυνο τον πιο ικανο τον τελειο ψυχιατρο που μπορει να υπαρχει.Απο 19 χρονων ειχα παει σε 2 ψυχιατρους και δε πηγαινα στον γιατρο του αδερφου μου φοβουμενη μην με χωσει στα βαρια χαπια risperdal,leponex,serequel .Λοιπον μου λεει οτι δεν υπαρχει λογος χαμογελωντας για να νοσηλευτω, μου λεει οτι δε μου δινει ουτε προκειται βαρια γιατι δεν εχω ψυχωση και οτι θα παρω zoletreine δηλαδη zoloft ,δηλαδη την ιδια ουσια αλλα απο αλλη εταιρεια.ενα πρωι ενα μεσημερι ενα βραδυ και το ταβορ που παιρνω το μισο το βραδυ.Ξαφνικα ηρεμησα και σταματησα να στεναχωριεμαι.Μιλαμε για μεγαλο ψυχιατρο φυσικα του Αιγηνητειου .

----------


## afrula

βεβαια δεν αφηνω τη ψυχοθεραπεια γνωσιακη τωρα μια φορα τις 15 μερες λογω χρηματων.Να σας πω οτι απο το Γεναρη που θα πιασω δουλεια υπαρχει στο κεντρο τμημα ψυχοθεραπειας γυρω στα 30 ευρω μια φορα την εβδομαδα.Φυσικα δε ξεχναω οταν μου πει ο ιατρος και τη ψυχοθεραπεια στο Αιγινητειο που ειναι δωρεαν.Και φυσικα χωρις πιστη ,προσευχη και τη Παναγιά δε γινεται τιποτα....Για να δουμε θα φυγουν οι ιδεες?Αν οχι να υπαρχουν αλλα σαν μια σκεψη μια φορα την ημερα .

----------


## anwnimi

Αφρούλα ειναι πολύ θετικό στο να πιστεύεις στον καθοδηγητή σου. Εϊναι η καλύτερη αρχή εκείνος να σου εμπνέει αισιοδοξία και θάρρος. Δε μένει παρά την ίδια πίστη να εμφυσήσεις και στον εαυτό σου και να τον αγαπήσεις όσο κανέναν.

----------


## ΧΑΒΙΑΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

kismet72mail.gr steile to ονομα του γιατρου.Αφρουλα

----------


## tsiftis

Γεια σου αφρούλα! Είμαι κι εγώ ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικός και χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που σε ακούω αισιόδοξη και χαρούμενη...

----------


## Empneustns

χμμ,εμενα παντως μου αρεσουν οι ασπρουλες,ξεχωριζουν και κρυβουν μια γοητεια...

----------


## Thessalo

Afrula nwmizw exume milisei ksana mazi ee :) esy den einai to omorfo koritsaki pou milusame to kalokairi :) Loipon kai egw xerwmai pou ola pane kalyter kai enena mu aresun oi asprules :) Loipon proxwra koita mprosta kai min afisei kamia skepsi na epireasei tin zwi su , eisai mia omorfi yparksi min to ksexanas pote afto :)

----------


## afrula

ναι αλλα τι ειναι ομορφια?Εγω βλεπω στο καθρεπτη οτι εχω ομορφο προσωπακι μια χαρα αλλα οταν σου λενε οι αλλοι συνεχεια δεν ειναι ωραια τι εννοουν???Ημουν δραστηρια και τα ξεχασει αυτα αλλα γιατι νομιζω οτι εννοουν ασχημη?Βεβαια δε το χω ακουσει ποτε αλλα αν μου το πουν?Εγω ακουω οτι δεν ειναι ωραια και καπακι σκεφτομαι με ειπε ασχημη.Αλλα μετα λεω αφου δεν εχω κατι ασχημο γιατι δε μπορω να το χωνεψω και να αυτοκτονησω γιαυτο δε λεει.Θα με βοηθησετε να το ξεμπερδεψω????

----------


## Empneustns

κατα αρχην το παν δεν ειναι η ομορφια.δεν ξερω αν εισαι η δεν εισαι ομορφη αλλα γιατι του δινεις τοση σημασια;και τι σημασια εχει τι πιστευω εγω;σημασια εχει τι πιστευει το αγορι σου το οποιο για να σε εχει θα σε βρισκει ομορφη.(αν αφησες κανενα να σε πλησιασει βεβαια).η γυναικα εχει και αλλα οπλα που μερικες φορες μπορει να ειναι και πιο ισχυρα οπως τσαχπινια,ναζι κλπ.και κατι αλλο,εγω με τον κολλητο μου ποτε δεν συμφωνουμε στο πια ειναι η ωραια σε μια καφετερεια,για αυτο και δεν μαλωνουμε ποτε χεχε,θελω να σου δειξω πως η ομορφια ειναι κατι υποκειμενικο και κακως ασχολεισαι τοσο πολυ με το θεμα.και δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι εχει γινει το κεντρικο νοημα στη ζωη σου.μηπως εσυ εισαι αυτη που κριτικαρει τις αλλες κοπελιες για την εμφανιση τους και πιστευεις πως θα κανουν και αυτες το ιδιο για σενα;φιλοσοφησε το λιγακι .... το πολυ πολυ αν θελεις τοσο να σε θελουν ειναι πανευκολο,κοντο παντελονακι,στηθος εξω,ξανθο μαλλι,τρελο κουνημα πισινου και ολοι θα σε κοιταν σαν ξερολουκουμο,δεν ξερω αν θα σου αρεσει ομως μετα να σε θελουν για μια ξεπετα.εσυ αποφασιζεις ....

----------


## afrula

μαλλον δε καταλαβες καλα !!!εγω ειμαι του Θεου και δε γουσταρω να φορω ξεκωλα sorry kiolas.Απλως εχω μπερδευτει?Η ομορφια ειναι τελικα υποκειμενικη?Προς θεου δε θελω να αρεσω σε ολους ουτε με νοιαζει σε ποιον αρεσω αλλα δε γουσταρω να ακουω ειμαι ασχημη.Βεβαια δε το χω ακουσει ποτε αυτο αλλα αν το ακουσω?ακουω δεν ειναι ωραια οχι παντα αλλα μαλλον απο τα μπαζα που με συγκρινουν με μοντελα.εγω ξερω τι ειμαι το βλεπω στο καθρεφτη .Οταν λες εσυ ας πουμε δεν ειναι ωραια ...Τι εννοεις?Εννοεις οτι ειναι ασχημη?Η οταν σου λενε δεν εισαι ωραιος εσενα?Πως το παιρνεις και γενικα πως το παιρνετε ολοι σας?Οτι ειστε ασχημοι?Και αν καποιος σας εχει πει ασχημο.Δε με ενδιαφερει η εμφανιση εγω ψυχη κοιτω μυαλο και χαρακτηρα στους ανθρωπους απλως κολλαω οταν ειμαι καλα οχι οταν εχω ιδεες γιατι ο ενας με λεει ομορφη και ο αλλος λεει οχι δεν ειναι ωραια η σιγα τα αβγα.Ποιον να πιστεψω ?τον καθρεπτη μου μονο?

----------


## Empneustns

οταν λεω πως καποια δεν ειναι ομορφη σημαινει πως ΕΓΩ δεν την βρισκω ομορφη,μπορει ομως το φιλαρακι μου να την βλεπει ομορφη.αν εχουμε μια κλιμακα βαθμολογησης απο 1 εως 10 ομορφη λεμε απο 7 και πανω,ασχημη απο 3 και κατω.απο 3 εως 7 δεν λεμε τιποτα,δεν τη θεωρουμε ουτε ομορφη ουτε ασχημη.Η κλιμακα αυτη ειναι υποκειμενικα δικο μου κατασκευασμα,δεν ειναι καποιου ειδους κανονας.οταν μου λενε πως δεν ειμαι ωραιος δεχομαι τη γνωμη τους,αλλα υπαρχουν και ατομα που με βρισκουν ωραιο.αυτα ιεναι γουστα.δεν ετυχε με μια φιλη σου να δεις εναν αντρα και να πεις αυτος ειναι ασχημος και αυτη να πει αυτος ειναι ωραιος;αν σας ακουγε εκεινη τη στιγμη θα ειχε την ιδια απορια με σενα.ποια απο τις δυο σας να ακουσει.ΚΑΜΙΑ.αν τον ενδιεφερε η φιλη σου θα ηταν τυχερος γιατι τον βρισκει ομορφο,αν ενδιαφεροταν για σενα θα ηταν λιγο ατυχος.αν δεν ενδιαφεροταν για καμια θα ακουγε αυτο που τον συμφερει.δεν ειναι ολα ασπρο μαυρο,εισαι ομορφη - δεν εισαι ομορφη.αλλα αν μου ελεγαν πως ειμαι ασχημος θα ενοιωθα σαν να μου λεγαν ειμαι χαζος.οποιαδηποτε ασχημη κριτικη δεν μας αρεσει,ειναι λογικο.αν ειμαι ασχημος θα το δεχτω αφου ειναι μερος του εαυτου μου,αν το λενε οι μισοι και οι αλλοι μισοι πως ειμαι ομορφος θα παρω το δευτερο ;) (οτι με συμφερει).παντως παντοτε υπαρχουν πολλοι τροποι να γινει καποια ομορφοτερη,ειδικα στο γυναικειο φυλλο,πχ ρουχισμος,βαψιμο,φρυδια,μα λια.δεν εβλεπες μαρια η ασχημη;

----------


## afrula

ναι χαιρω πολυ και να περιποιηθω τον ευατο μου θα ρθει καποιος π.χ. εσυ που θα μου πει δεν εισαι ομορφη.Οποτε γιατι να τα κανω ολα αυτα .Θα μου πεις για τον ευατο μου βεβαια και φυσικα θα το κανα για μενα οχι για αλλους αλλα μπερδευομαι γιατι εγω με βλεπω ομορφη κι εσυ οχι?Λεω εχω κατι ασχημο αφου δε βλεπω κατι ασχημο πανω μου!!!Δηλαδη βαρεθηκα και δε θελω να ζω αλλο.Ελεος

----------


## Empneustns

δεν σου εχει τυχει να πας με την μητερα σου να διαλεξεις μπλουζες;εχετε την ιδια αποψη για ολες τις μπλουζες;γιατι εσυ βλεπεις μια μπλουζα ομορφη και η μητερα σου οχι;ετσι μπορει και καποιος αλλος να εχει διαφορετικη γνωμη,δικαιωμα του ειναι και μεταξυ μας χεστηκαμε και τι νομιζει.κακως σε νοιαζει τοσο πολυ η γνωμη των αλλων για σενα.μου θυμιζεις το ανεκδοτο με το παιδι τον πατερα και τον γαιδαρο(δεν ξερω αν το γνωριζεις).και αμα ερθει καποιος και σου πει οτι εισαι ασχημη να του πεις \"χεστηκα τι νομιζεις για μενα\".αμα σου αρεσει ο εαυτος σου μην ακους τιποτα.στο κατω κατω υπαρχουν και ατομα κακοπροαιρετα,δηλαδη θα τους δωσεις σημασια σε αυτο που λενε;

----------


## afrula

o καθενας εχει το δικο του γουστο συμφωνουμε?μαλλον μετα την αποπειρα με κανακεψανε και νομιζω οτι θα με βλεπουν ολοι ομορφη.το ξερω μπορω να ακουσω το καθετι.Αλλα ασχημη απο που κι ως που και οκ το ενα πιστευω θα το χωνεψω απλως τωρα ειμαι σε μια φαση μετα την αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας.Αλλα το ασχημη δε μπορω να το χωνεψω θα με πειραξει πολυ αν το ακουσω τωρα σε αυτη τη φαση δεν επρεπε κι εγω να ρωτησω το φιλο μου τι ειπαν οι δικοι του ολοι απο ομορφια για μενα σε αυτη τη φαση που ειμαι τωρα αφου δε μπορω να τα δεχτω και να τα καταλαβω.

----------


## sabb

Είσαι του Θεού και δεν σ\' αρέσουν τα ξέκωλα ? Τι αντίληψη αλήθεια είναι αυτή ? Αν είσαι του Θεού όπως λες, γιατί κόπτεσαι για το πως θα κρίνουν οι άλλοι την εξωτερική σου εμφάνιση , αντί να αγωνιάς για την πνευματική προσέγγιση με τους άλλους ανθρώπους ? Δεν είναι αντιφατική λίγο η θέση σου αυτή ? Δεν είπε κανένας - και πολύ περισσότερο ο φίλος μας ο Εμπνευστής - να ντυθείς ***** και να βγείς έξω..Το να τονίσεις την θηλυκότητα σου - όπως κάνουν εκατομμύρια γυναίκες σ\' όλο το κόσμο - δεν σε απομακρύνει από τον Θεό σου, είναι μια φυσιολογική πλευρά του παιχνιδιού της έλξης ανάμεσα στα δυο φύλα..Για να το καταλάβεις καλύτερα αυτό, θα σου δόσω ένα παράδειγμα που θα το συναντήσεις παντού στη φύση..Το αρσενικό παγώνι έχει μια υπέροχη ουρά γιατί αντίθετα με το θηλυκό που αντικειμενικά είναι πιο άσχημο, έχει επιφορτιστεί αυτό το ίδιο το αρσενικό μέσα από τη διαδικασία της εξέλιξης να προσελκύει το αντίθετο φύλο για την διαδικασία της αναπαραγωγής..Το ίδιο συμβαίνει σχεδόν με το σύνολο όχι μόνο του ζωικού αλλά και του φυτικού βασιλείου, με ζωηρά χρώματα, φυλλώματα, λοφία, μυρωδιές, ακόμη και ειδικούς ήχους προσέλκυσης..Επειδή λοιπόν εμείς οι άνθρωποι έχουμε την νοημοσύνη αλλά και την γνώση, δεν αρκούμαστε μόνο στην απλοχεριά της φύσης για την εξωτερική μας εμφάνιση, αλλά μπορούμε με εξωγενή μέσα, όπως ένα καλό μακιγιάζ, ένα δροσερό άρωμα, ένα όμορφο ρούχο, να τονίσουμε κάποια χαρακτηριστικά που αντικειμενικά θα αρέσουν περισσότερο απ\' ότι αν βγαίναμε γυμνοί - στη κυριολεξία - στο δρόμο..Ρίξε μια ματιά στο διαδίκτυο, να δεις φωτογραφίες μοντέλων και ηθοποιών πως ξυπνάν αμακιγιάριστες...Θα τρομάξεις !!!
Το πρόβλημα σου το μεγαλοποιείς ουσιαστικά από μόνη σου κι εκεί νομίζω πως θα πρέπει να δουλέψεις με τον γιατρό σου κι εύχομαι να το λύσεις όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται..Αν θέλεις επί της ουσίας την άποψη μου κι αν έχει κάποια σημασία για σένα, το ζητούμενο για να είμαστε αρεστοί στους άλλους, δεν είναι τόσο το να είμαστε όμορφοι, όσο το να είμαστε γοητευτικοί - αν μπορείς να κατανοήσεις την διαφορά. Μπορούμε να γοητεύσουμε τους άλλους με τον λόγο μας, τις θέσεις και απόψεις μας, με την ομορφιά του εσωτερικού μας κόσμου, τις ιδέες μας, την γενική παρουσία μας μέσα στη κοινωνία...Μαζί με όλα αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά, το να είναι κάποιος ΚΑΙ όμορφος απλά συμβάλλει θετικά στην αξιολόγηση όλης του της εικόνας, βασικά όσον αφορά την πρώτη εντύπωση..Από εκεί και πέρα μετράν άλλα στοιχεία , πίστεψε με....

----------


## nature

Afrula, στο Πανεπιστήμιο είχα μια φίλη που ήταν πάνω από 100 κιλά με υψος 1.63. Είχε τις πιο πολλές επιτυχίες στο αντίθετο φύλο. Πολλές άλλες όμορφες ήταν μπακούρια. Αυτό το παρατηρώ πολύ συχνά. Πολλές γνωστές μου όμορφες και με ωραίο σώμα δεν μπορούν να σταυρώσουν άντρα και άλλες πραγματικά μέτριες τα καταφέρνουν άψογα. Έχεις καμια ιδέα πως γίνεται αυτό?

----------


## Empneustns

χαχα,ναι,γινεται γιατι οι ομορφες αποριπτουν τους παντες γιατι θεωρουν πως αφου εχουν ομορφια αξιζουν πολλα.ο εγωισμος εχει και μοναξια ;) παντως εγω δεν ξερω τι θα με πειραζε πιο πολυ,να με πουν ασχημο η να με πουν βλακα....για να το σκεφτω ;)

----------


## afrula

και οταν καποιος σε πει ασχημη τι εννοει???εγω και οι γυρω μου δε με βλεπουν να εχω κατι ασχημο ο αλλος που θα το πει που το βλεπει???Δε μπορω να ξεμπερδευτω και ο γιατρος που πηγα διεγνωσε και καταθλιψη μετριου τυπου αφου εχω σκεψεις αυτοκτονιας.

----------


## krino

επειδη σου λεει καποιος οτι εισαι ασχημη???
:o

και για πες τι εννουμε με το να πουμε καποιον ασχημο?

----------


## weird

Afrula
σε εχω παρακολουθ\'ησει και θελω πολυ όσο μπορώ κι εγω να σε βοηθησω.
Πρωτα απο όλα, μονη σου λες οτι δεν σε εχουν πει ασχημη , αλλα φοβασαι μηπως σε πουν.
Το μόνο που έχεις ακούσει, είναι οτι δεν είσαι ωραία.

Πιστευω οτι ενα καλο βημα, θα είναι να δεις, τι ακριβως συμβαινει μεσα σου.

Παλευεις με τις σκεψεις σου.
Σου κολλανε έμμονες ιδέες , οτι μποροει οι αλλοι να δουν κατι που εσυ η ίδια δεν βλέπεις.
Οτι μπορεί να σε πουν κάτασπρη ή άσχημη.

Απο οτι εχω καταλαβει,
καθε σχολιο τρίτου σχετικά με την εμφάνισή σου, 
πυροδοτεί μεγάλο άγχος, ενταση και ανησυχία μεσα σου.
Εχω αραγε καταλάβει σωστα?

Θελεις να κατσεις να σκεφτεις, και να συζητησεις με τον γιατρό σου ( που μπραβο που βρηκες επιτελους εναν γιατρο που εμπιστευεσαι)
τι είδους σχολια εχεις ακουσει απο γονεις, φιλους και αδερφια, για την εμφανιση σου,
απο τοτε που θυμασαι τον εαυτό σου...
Και πως ενιωθες με τα σχόλια αυτά.
Επισης να μιλησεις για το αν θυμασαι, ποτε εγινε το πρωτρο κλικ.
Ποιο ηταν εκεινο το σχολιο που σε συνέτριψε και ποια χρονική περίοδο της ζωής σου συνέβη.
Πιστευω, οτι αν αυτα τα θεματα εξεταστουν εξονυχιστικα, αλλα και αλλα πολλα δικα σου θεματα ψυχικα, συναισθηματικα,
θα βρειτε την ακρη....

Μαλλον εχεις ενα μυαλο εξυπνο και σκεφτεσαι πολυ, γι αυτο τυραννιεσαι απο τις σκεψεις σου.
Ολα θα πανε καλα!
Θα βγεις απο τον λαβυρινθο...

----------


## afrula

Μακαρι WEIRD.οταν καποιον τον λεμε ασχημο σημαινει οτι εχει καποιο ασχημο χαρακτηριστικο προσωπου η κατι του λειπει δοντια π.χ. η απο κακια και ζηλια η απο μ...... στον εγκεφαλο.Γιατι εγω δε βλεπω ασχημους αντε να δω εναν 2 απλως βλεπω ομορφους και κανονικους?γιατι για μενα η λεξη αυτη δεν υπαρχει και ο κοσμος με τρελλανε?γιατι?

----------


## weird

Αγάπη μου γλυκιά,
επειδη εσυ έχεις το χάρισμα να βλέπεις την ομορφιά που υπάρχει πάνω και μέσα στον καθένα, την ομορφιά αυτού του κόσμου,
δεν σημαίνει οτι οι άλλοι δεν βλέπουν την ασχήμια.....
ΜΑΚΑΡΙ, να μπορουσαν όλοι να δουν μεσα απο τα δικά σου μάτια....
αλλα, δυστυχώς, αυτό μόνο εσύ μπορείς να το κάνεις...
Μην σε τιμωρείς που τα βλέπεις διαφορετικά.
Αλλα σιγουρέψου για τη δική σου ματιά και αγάπησέ την!
Φιλια:)

----------


## Lee

Αφρούλα αν μου επιτρέπεις να σου πω κάτι. Έχεις κολλήσει στην εμφάνιση σου λες και αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα σου. Δηλαδή κατά τ\'αλλα είσαι ευχαριστημένη με την ζωή σου; και το παρελθόν σου το χεις ξεπεράσει; . Άμα ισχύουν αυτά τα δύο τότε ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ θα μπορέσουν να σε βοηθήσουν. Διαφορετικά ΜΟΝΟ ο γιατρός θα σου προσφέρει κάποια λύση. Αυτά που λέμε εδώ θα σε καλύπτουν για 1 μέρα το πολύ και μετά πάλι θα ξαναπέφτεις στο \"μα γιατί να με λένε άσχημη αφού είμαι όμορφη\". Είναι μια ιδεοληψία σου και φυσικά δεν το χεις κατανοήσει ακόμη με αποτελέσμα να το φέρνεις συνεχώς στην σφαίρα της αλήθειας. 

Εννοείται βέβαια πως εφόσον θεωρείς ότι βοηθάσε με το να γράφεις εδώ, να συνεχίσεις να το κάνεις. Όμως, μην περιμένεις θεραπεία από δω. Γιατί αν δεις όλα σου τα ποστ, τα ίδια λες παντού και κάνουμε έναν κύκλο συνεχώς γύρω από ένα φανταστικό πρόβλημα.

Και κάτι τελευταίο... εάν το πρόβλημα σου ήταν πραγματικό τότε με μια έκφραση θα γινόσουν καλύτερα. Εγώ είχα φάει ένα κόλλημα πριν λίγο καιρό και μετά από μέρες που σπαταλούσα την ώρα μου με αυτό μου είπε ένας φίλος \"από πότε η ανησυχία και το άγχος έλυσαν προβλήματα;\" Δεν έγινα βέβαια κατευθείαν καλά αλλά σε κάμποσες μέρες θυμόμουν αυτή την έκφραση, την θυμάμαι ακόμη και Ο,ΤΙ και να μου συμβεί (πραγματικό γεγονός και όχι φοβάμαι μη με λένε άσχημο) θα το χω στο νου μου και πραγματικά νομίζω ότι τίποτα δεν θα με ξαναπατήσει έτσι άσχημα. Σε σένα όμως είναι καθαρή ιδεοληψία και ακόμα και αν οι 50 ομορφότεροι άνθρωποι του κόσμου να ρθουνε να σου πουνε είσαι θεά, πάλι το βιολί σου εσύ (συγνώμη κιόλλας).

Επίσης αυτό με το δεν υπάρχουν άσχημοι δείχνει πόσο καλός χαρακτήρας είσαι και πόσο θετικά βλέπεις τους άλλους. Γιατί λοιπόν τους φοβάσαι τόσο πολύ;

----------


## weird

Πολύ συμφωνώ μαζί σου Lee

Η θεραπεία δεν θα έρθει απο αυτόν τον χώρο αλλα απο τις συνδεδρίες με τον γιατρό σου.

----------


## afrula

ναι εχετε απολυτο δικιο και στη γνωσιακη που εκανα λιγες φορες αυτο μου ελεγε η ψυχολογος οτι ανακουφιζεσαι τωρα και μετα παλι τα ιδια.Απλως δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι σημαινει εισαι ΑΣΧΗΜΟΣ για τον καθενα σας και τι σημαινει ειναι ΟΜΟΡΦΟΣ ???δε μου χει πει κανεις οτι εχω κατι ασχημο ποτε αλλα θα το ακουσω δημοκρατια εχουμε.τωρα γιατι θα το πει απο κακια και ζηλια μαλλον αφου δεν εχω κατι ασχημο.Θελω να ξεμπερδευτω και ειδικα τωρα με το effexor εχω χασει τα αβγα και τα πασχαλια.Βοηθεια!!!

----------


## Empneustns

απο οσο καταλαβαινω το προβλημα δεν ειναι αν εισαι ομορφη,αλλα η εμμονη σου να εισαι ομορφη.Φοβασαι πολυ να μη κριθεις,να μη σου πουν οι αλλοι πως δεν εισαι ομορφη,αυτο σε κανει και τρεμεις.ειναι τοσο σημαντικη η γνωμη των αλλων για σενα;αν εισουν ασχημη και σου λεγαν ολοι οτι εισαι ομορφη θα εισουν χαρουμενη.αν εισουν ομορφη και 2 ανθρωποι που θελουν να σε πειραξουν σου λεγαν πως εισαι ασχημη θα το πιστευες.δεν χρειαζεται να σου πουμε τι ειναι ομορφο και τι ασχημο,το ξερεις και εσυ,στα ρουχα που αγοραζεις,στους αντρες που βλεπεις να κυκλοφορουν και στις γυναικες.ουτε μπορουμε να σου πουμε τι ειναι ομορφο για να πας να το κανεις.η λυση ειναι στο μυαλο σου,να ξεφυγεις απο αυτη την εμμονη που εχεις.εισαι αυτη που εισαι,ομορφη για μερικους,ασχημη για αλλους.παντως για να σου λυσω την απορια,ομορφο ειναι κατι που θελεις να εισαι μαζι του,ασχημο κατι που δεν θελεις να εισαι μαζι του.αν μιλαμε για αμαξια εμενα μου αρεσουν τα σπορ,τα θεωρω ομορφα,στο φιλο μου τα τζιπ(εμενα δεν μου αρεσουν).οι φεραρι αρεσουν σε ολους.αν θελεις να γινεις φεραρι για σε θελουν ολοι και να λενε ολοι ποσο ομορφη εισαι πρεπει τα γονιδια κατασκευης σου να ειναι τα καταλληλα.αν δεν ειναι τοτε θα παραδεχτεις οτι δεν μπορεις να εισαι φεραρι και θα συνεχισεις την ζωουλα σου.(προσπαθησε να ξεκολλησεις απο αυτη ερωτηση σου,η απαντηση ειναι ασαφης και διαφορετικη για το καθενα,μονο τον εαυτο σου τυρανας,ειναι σαν να ρωτας ποιος ειναι εξυπνος.και τι σημαινει εξυπνος για τον κοσμο.καταλαβαινεις ποσες διαφορετικες απαντησεις θα παρεις;ο καθενας μας θεωρει διαφορετικη την εξυπναδα.αλλος θα πει τον αινσταιν,μα αυτος δεν εβρισκε τον δρομο να παει σπιτι του,χανοταν.ο καθενας μας εχει ενα ινδαλμα εξυπνου ανθρωπου διαφορετικο ομως.ετσι και εσυ,μην κοιτας πως βλεπουμε εμεις το ομορφο,αλλα πως το βλεπεις εσυ,με τα δικα σου ματια.και αυτο θα μετραει για σενα.αλλιως θα αγοραζεις κινητο που θα αρεσει στην φιλη σου επειδη εκεινη θα το βρισκει ομορφο και δεν θα αρεσει σε σενα.το γεγονος πως σε νοιαζει τοσο πολυ τι πιστευουν οι αλλοι για την ομορφια ειναι μια ανασφαλεια που πρεπει να την παλεψεις,νομιζω εκει πρεπει να στοχευσεις και οχι στο ποσο ομορφη εισαι.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> ναι εχετε απολυτο δικιο και στη γνωσιακη που εκανα λιγες φορες αυτο μου ελεγε η ψυχολογος οτι ανακουφιζεσαι τωρα και μετα παλι τα ιδια.Απλως δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι σημαινει εισαι ΑΣΧΗΜΟΣ για τον καθενα σας και τι σημαινει ειναι ΟΜΟΡΦΟΣ ???δε μου χει πει κανεις οτι εχω κατι ασχημο ποτε αλλα θα το ακουσω δημοκρατια εχουμε.τωρα γιατι θα το πει απο κακια και ζηλια μαλλον αφου δεν εχω κατι ασχημο.Θελω να ξεμπερδευτω και ειδικα τωρα με το effexor εχω χασει τα αβγα και τα πασχαλια.Βοηθεια!!!


Για μένα το να ειναι καποιος ΟΜΟΡΦΟΣ σημαινει πως οταν τον βλεπω με κανει να νιωθω ωραια συναισθηματα.

Το να είναι καποιος ΑΣΧΗΜΟΣ σημαινει οτι δεν μου δημιουργει ευχαριστα συναισθηματα οταν τον βλεπω. Τιποτα περισσοτερο και τιποτα λιγότερο.

Ακριβως, ο καθενας μπορει να πει κατι διαφορετικο. Αυτο σε τρομαζει? Η διαφορετικη ματια του καθενος?
Το οτι δεν μπορουμε ολοι να συμφωνησουμε και να πουμε οτι ομορφο ειναιτο χ και ασχημο το ψ.
Το οτι όλα ειναι σχετικά?

Το οτι η πραμγατικότητα δεν ειναι μια αλλα πολλες....

Μηπως αυτες οι αγωνιες σου περασαν ποτε απο το μυαλο?

Και ναι καλη μου, ζουμε σε εναν κοσμο που και το κακο εχει τη θεση του.
Δεξου το αυτο.
Εσυ μου φαινεται, οτι προσπαθεις να τιμωρησεις εσενα που υπαρχει το κακο και να σου κανεις εσυ η ίδια κακό....

----------


## afrula

παιδια βοηθεια!!!τι αλλο να κανω .Ειπαμε να κοιταω το καθρεπτη και να βλεπω οτι δεν εχω κατι ασχημο και αυτο ειναι παραλογο?Τωρα τι να κανω που πηγα με τοσο μεγαλο πεισμα στο καθρεπτη και ειπα ναι ναι ναι εισαι ασχημη.Τι ειναι αυτο παλι???φοβηθηκα παρα πολυ.Και αν καποιος μου το πει οτι ειμαι ασχημη εγω πως θα το επεξεργαστω στο μυαλο μου αφου ......δε με βλεπω αλλα το χω στο νου μου οτι ναι ναι ναι οπως ειπα πριν ειμαι.Ρε παιδια χαθηκα....Σας παρακαλω βοηθηστε .Τρελλαθηκα???φοβαμαι πολυ....

----------


## Winston_man

Afrula δεν ηταν να πας να νοσηλευτεις στο Αιγινιτειο αποτι μας ειχες πει? Πηγες? Τι σου ειπαν? παιρνεις καποιο φαρμακο? Το εχεις συζητησει με το γιατρο σου?

----------


## afrula

πηγα στο γιατρο μου και μου ειπε οχι δε θα νοσηλευτω δεν υπαρχει λογος.Παιρνω ζολοτριν και εφεξορ και ενα ταβορ το βραδυ.Επαθα λεει καταθλιψη που προυπηρχε αλλα τωρα σοβαρεψε.Δε βγαινω απο το σπιτι,προσπαθω με το ζορι να περιποιουμαι τον ευατο μου και να τρωω κλαιω σχεδον καθε μερα και ουπς ηρθαν ολα μα ολα τα συμπτωμα που ειχα οταν εβγαινα εξω.Γιατι μου χαμογελανε γιατι με κοιτανε επιμονα και τρεμω τωρα αν ακουσω δεν ειναι ωραια η ειναι ασχημη.Δεν αντεχω να τα περασω απο την αρχη .Θεε μου τι εκανα σκοτωσα???τι να κανω τη Δευτερα εχω ραντεβου με το γιατρο.τι να κανω πανω στο θεμα που σας ειπα οτι εκανα με το πεισμα που πηγα στο καθρεπτη?νιωθω τοσο ασχημη οσο ποτε το καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι απο τη καταθλιψη αλλα δε βγαινω εξω τωρα καθολου.

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> ναι εχετε απολυτο δικιο και στη γνωσιακη που εκανα λιγες φορες αυτο μου ελεγε η ψυχολογος οτι ανακουφιζεσαι τωρα και μετα παλι τα ιδια.*Απλως δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι σημαινει εισαι ΑΣΧΗΜΟΣ για τον καθενα σας και τι σημαινει ειναι ΟΜΟΡΦΟΣ ???*δε μου χει πει κανεις οτι εχω κατι ασχημο ποτε αλλα θα το ακουσω δημοκρατια εχουμε.τωρα γιατι θα το πει απο κακια και ζηλια μαλλον αφου δεν εχω κατι ασχημο.Θελω να ξεμπερδευτω και ειδικα τωρα με το effexor εχω χασει τα αβγα και τα πασχαλια.Βοηθεια!!!


η ομορφιά πολλές φορές είναι εντελώς υποκειμενική. για μένα μπορεί ο μπράντ πιτ να είναι όμορφος, σε κάποια άλλη κοπέλα μπορεί να μην αρέσει. να μην την τραβάει, να μην της κάνει κλικ που λέμε. 
δεν γίνεται να αρέσουμε σε όλους. 
γιατί κολάς τόσο στο τι λένε οι άλλοι? φοβάσαι πως αν κάποιος σε πει άσχημη θα κουβαλάς αυτό τον χαρακτηρισμό για πάντα και όλοι θα σε βλέπουν όπως αυτός? δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.
επίσης προσπάθησε αληθινά να καταλάβεις πως βλέπεις εσύ τον εαυτό σου...

----------


## afrula

Αγαπη μου τον ευατο μου τον βλεπω και ξερω ποια ειμαι παρα ολα αυτα που μου συμβαινουν.Το θεμα ειναι γιατι δινω τοση σημασια μεχρι και να κανω 2 αποπειρες αυτοκτονιας για το τι θα πει ο αλλος.Ντροπη μου.Πριν κατι ωρες επεστρεψα απο το γιατρο μου και μου αλλαξε το zolotrin με parosat.Επειδη το χα και μικρη και εγω καταλαβαινα οτι το χω για την κοινωνικη φοβια μιλαω.Μεσα στις ιδεες και στη καταθλιψη τσακ και αυτο παλι .Αχ διαρκης αγωνας!!!!!

----------


## afrula

εφτασα στο σημειο να βγαινω και να λεω γιατι με κοιτανε γιατι χαμογελανε μην πω τιποτα αλλο...Και καπακι σκεφτομαι τι βλεπουν με βλεπουν ασχημη η ασπρη?Και λεω ηρεμησε οι ιδεες ειναι παραλογες δεν υπαρχουν.Με βλεπουν οπως με βλεπω και εγω στο καθρεπτη και απο κει και περα ο καθενας εχει τα γουστα του και αν με πει ασχημη κανεις χε...... αφου εγω δεν εχω κατι ασχημο.Ασπρη αν με πει δηλαδη εισαι λευκη οκ χλωμιασα αλλα δεν ειμαι σαν τον τοιχο τον ασπρο.Και ουτε με βλεπουν ασπρη σαν τον τοιχο γιατι δεν υπαρχει και εγω με βλεπω ανοιχτοχρωμη νο2 δηλαδη εννοω δεν ειναι καταλευκη η επιδερμιδα μου λιγο πιο φυσιολογικη.Αλλα γιατι οχι φοβαμαι μονο αλλα τρεμω μην τα ακουσω αυτα το να με βλεπουν το λυσα οτι βλεπω εγω στο καθρεπτη βλεπουν και οι αλλοι.Σας ανεπτυξα ολο τοσκεπτικο μου και συγγνωμη αν σας κουρασα να μου πειτε σωστα σκεφτομαι?Που κανω λαθος?Και πως να σκεφτω και τι να κανω???

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> εφτασα στο σημειο να βγαινω και να λεω γιατι με κοιτανε γιατι χαμογελανε μην πω τιποτα αλλο...Και καπακι σκεφτομαι τι βλεπουν με βλεπουν ασχημη η ασπρη?Και λεω ηρεμησε οι ιδεες ειναι παραλογες δεν υπαρχουν.Με βλεπουν οπως με βλεπω και εγω στο καθρεπτη και απο κει και περα ο καθενας εχει τα γουστα του και αν με πει ασχημη κανεις χε...... αφου εγω δεν εχω κατι ασχημο.Ασπρη αν με πει δηλαδη εισαι λευκη οκ χλωμιασα αλλα δεν ειμαι σαν τον τοιχο τον ασπρο.Και ουτε με βλεπουν ασπρη σαν τον τοιχο γιατι δεν υπαρχει και εγω με βλεπω ανοιχτοχρωμη νο2 δηλαδη εννοω δεν ειναι καταλευκη η επιδερμιδα μου λιγο πιο φυσιολογικη.Αλλα γιατι οχι φοβαμαι μονο αλλα τρεμω μην τα ακουσω αυτα το να με βλεπουν το λυσα οτι βλεπω εγω στο καθρεπτη βλεπουν και οι αλλοι.Σας ανεπτυξα ολο τοσκεπτικο μου και συγγνωμη αν σας κουρασα να μου πειτε σωστα σκεφτομαι?Που κανω λαθος?Και πως να σκεφτω και τι να κανω???


Afroyla,
μπραβο σου!
Εκανες ήδη ένα πολυ μεγαλο βήμα και συγχαρητήρια γι αυτο!!!
Καθολου δεν με κουραζει να σε ακουω, ειτε οταν είσαι καλά είτε όταν δεν είσαι.
Λοιπόν, αρα χρησιμοποίησες το έξυπνο μυαλό σου βοηθητικά αυτη τη φορά.
Κατασκεύασες \"καλές\" σκέψεις που θα πολεμούν τις \"κακές\" σκέψεις!
Παλεύεις με τις σκέψεις, αυτό να θυμάσαι,
και, κατα τη γνώμη μου τουλάχιστον, οι ίδιες οι σκέψεις σου θα σε βοηθήσουν να βγεις απο αυτό.

Ο άλλος βλέπει ότι βλεπεις κι εσύ κι οχι κατι διαφορετικο.
Αν σε δει άσχημη χε..... καθένας έχει και τα γούστα του.
Αν σε δει άσπρη, ισως απλα να χλώμιασες γιατί βλεπεις την επιδερμίδα σου στον καθρεπτη και ξερεις πολυ καλα οτι είναι ν. 2....
Πολύ καλό! Ξέρεις τι βλέπει, γιατι είναι το ίδιο που βλέπεις κι εσυ στον καθρέπτη....

----------


## weird

Προχωράμε στο επόμενο στάδιο...
Αλλο το βλέμμα κι άλλο ο λόγος.
Το να βλέπεις το κάνεις κι εσύ.

Τι έίναι όμως αυτό που σε τρομάζει, οχι πια στο να δει κατι ο άλλος πάνω σου, αλλα στο να ΠΕΙ κατι ο άλλος για σένα?
Τι πιστευεις οτι θα συμβεί αν ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙΣ καποιον να λέει για σένα οτι είσαι άσχημη ή ασπρη?

----------


## afrula

Weird ,αν το ακουσω οκ θα σκεφτω καπακι δεν εχω κατι ασχημο και θα τον γραψω.Η ανησυχια και η αναλυση στο μυαλο μου θα με μπερδεψει.Σκεφτομαι ας πουμε που το βλεπει το ασχημο αφου δε το βλεπει ολος ο κοσμος που με ξερει .Λογικα θα το πει απο κακια ζηλια η απο τη μα....που τον δερνει.Εγω ομως γιατι να φοβαμαι μηπως το ακουσω και εχω φτασει σε τρομο.Γιατι να σκεφτομαι πως με βλεπουν οι αλλοι που βαθια μεσα μου θα με πειραξει λιγο αλλα βασικα χεστηκα!!

----------


## afrula

Μηπως οι 2 ψυχολογοι που εχω επισκεφτει με λαθος φρασεις μου εβαλαν στο μυαλο πραγματα παραλογα?Τι εννοω?Ας πουμε ο ενας μου ειπε:ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ 100 ΠΕΣ ΟΙ 50 ΜΕ 60 ΣΕ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΛΕΙΠΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΜΙΣΟΙ ΣΕ ΒΛΕΠΥΝ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ.Πως το κρινεις εσυ αυτο που ειπε?Και η αλλη μου ειπε αλλοι σε βλεπουν μια χαρα αλλοι μετρια και αλλη μπορει η οχι μπορει ναι μου ειπε σε βλεπουν ασχημη.Και απο τοτε εχω στο μυαλο μου οτι καποιοι με βλεπουν ασχημη και πορευομαι με αυτο το σκεπτικο το οποιο με εφτασε σε 2 αποπειρες αυτοκτονιας ,σε υποτροπιαζουσα καταθλιψη και το αλλο δε σου ειπα σε κοινωνικη φοβια που ειναι και λογικο επακολουθο ετσι δεν ειναι???

----------


## afrula

η ειρωνεια εδω τωρα που ειναι? καταλαβα οτι σπανια θα ακουσω κατι και να το ακουσω χεστηκα!!!τωρα ακουστε που κολλησα?Λεω αυτο που βλεπω αυτο βλεπει και ο αλλος κοσμος δεν παραμορφωνομαι αναλογως τα γουστα του καθενος.Αρα η λαθος εκφραση που μου χαλασε τη ζωη μου και πηγα να πεθανω ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!!! τι νομιζουν ,πως με θεωρουν, πως με κρινουν!ετσι δεν ειναι?Οχι το πως με βλεπουν!!!!!!!!!Γιατι ολοι το ιδιο βλεπουν την ιδια φατσα .Σωστα?ελευθερωστε με παιδια βοηθηστε με να φτασω στη λυση και να προσπαθησω να βγω απο ολα αυτα?Αλλο βλεπω και αλλο κρινω νομιζω θεωρω .με τα στραβοματια τους ολοι το ιδιο προσωπο βλεπουμεκαι εσεις και εγω!!!!και αλλο η εκφραση του λαου ασ πουμε τη βλεπω ομορφη δεν τη βλεπω η τη βλεπω ασχημη.Μιλαω σωστα η λεω βλακειες?

----------


## x.ps.

Aφρουλα μου καλησπερα!Θα ηθελα να σου πω τι εντυπωση μου εχεις δωσει,εχοντας παρακολουθησει με προσοχη τα οσα εχεις γραψει κατα καιρους.Θεωρω οτι εισαι ενα πολυ ευαισθητο κοριτσι και για το λογο αυτο επηρεαζεσαι τοσο απο το τι σκεφτονται και τι θα πουν οι αλλοι για εσενα.Ειναι λογικο να δινεις βαση στα πιστευω των αλλων,γιατι οι δικες τους αποψεις επηρεαζουν την αυτοεικονα και την αυτοεκιμηση σου.Αυτο συμβαινει με ολους τους ανθρωπους.Ολοι θα θελαμε να μας βλεπουν οι αλλοι υπεροχους και υπεροχες!!!!!Εσυ ομως τα πολλαπλασιαζεις ολα αυτα επι 1000!Φαινεται και απο τον τροπο που γραφεις,ποσο ταραγμενη εισαι απο το θεμα αυτο.Σου προκαλει μεγαλο αγχος.....Πιστευω οτι οπως και ολους,ετσι και για εσενα,οι αποψεις διιστανται.Καποιοι θα λενε\'\'Η Αφρουλα ειναι μια κουκλα\'\',αλλοι θα λενε \'\'Ειναι μετρια\'\' και αλλοι θα λενε\'\'Δεν ειναι του γουστου μου\'\'.Ειναι θεμα γουστου αγαπη μου.Το γουστο ΔΕΝ αντικατοπτριζει την πραγματικοτητα.Αυτο ειναι κανονας.Θα ηταν καλο να βοηθησεις το μυαλουδακι σου να χτισει απο την αρχη τον τροπο σκεψης σου.Θα τα καταφερεις γιατι το προσπαθεις.Μη το βαζεις κατω.Ειμαστε εδω για να σε στηριξουμε σε ολα!

----------


## anwnimi

Αφρούλα κι εγώ διαβάζοντάς σε διακρίνω πόσο μεγάλη αγωνία και απόγνωση αισθάνεσαι με το πρόβλημα αυτό.
Μην κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου, υπάρχει ΛΟΓΟΣ που σκέφτεσαι έτσι. Εϊναι πολύ ΄σημαντικό που καταλαβαίνεις ότι ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι δεν αντικατοπτρίζει την παραγματικότητα, είναι όμως μια τρομερή σκέψη που δε σεαφήνει να ησυχασεις. 
΄Μήπως θα ήταν καλό λίγο να ηρεμήσεις αρχικά και μετά με τη βοήθεια ειδικού να ψάξεις βαθιά μέσα σου σιγά σιγά να δεις ποια είναι η αιτία που δημιουργήθηκαν αυτές οι σκέψεις;
Πες ΣΤΟΠ. Σταματώ για λίγο τις σκέψεις. Ασχολήσου με άλλα πράγματα, δημιουργικά, ευχάριστα ακόμα και ανούσια. Μην μένεις αδρανής ούτε μια στιγμή. Πήγαινε για τρέξιμο, γυμνάσου, διάβασε, κάνε δουλειές, κάνε οτιδήποτε άσχετο... Πρέπει λιγάκι νομίζω το μυαλό σου να καθαρίσει από τις άσχημες σκέψεις ώστε να δημιουργηθεί χώρος για τις θετικές και για προβληματισμούς σχετικά με την πηγή και στη συνέχεια με την αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος...

----------


## afrula

σας ευχαριστω μεσα απο τη καρδια μου που μου απαντατε και με βοηθατε και ευχαριστω για την υποστηριξη σας!Καλη χρονια σε ολους ευχομαι και καλο μυαλο σε μενα .Αμην!να κανω μια ερωτηση sorry κιολας που επανερχομαι στα ιδια.Ασχημο-η σας εχουν πει ποτε η τωρα τελευταια?Και πως το πηρατε?χ.ς. συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου αλλα οκ θα πουν οτι γουσταρουν και ειναι λογικο οπως και εγω θα πω οτι θελω αν και το ασχημο δε το χω πει ποτε.Αλλα απο το δεν ειναι του γουστου μου μεχρι ειναι ασχημη.Σε αυτο μπερδευομαι αν και το χω ακουσει μια φορα στη ζωη μου αλλα 16 με 18 το ακουγα συνεχεια.Αρα απο κει προερχεται πιστευω η αρρωστια μου.Στη ψυχολογο πηγαινω 2 φορες το μηνα.το φεβρουαριο αρχιζω ψυχοθεραπεια γνωσιακη στο Αιγινητειο δωρεαν .Και οταν θα νιωσω καλυτερα και ξαναβγω στο κοσμο σε κανενα διμηνο πιστευω θα παω και Κανιγγος στο ibrt.

----------


## afrula

παιδια σε καποιο αλλο θεμα ενα μελος μου ειπε οτι μπορει να εχω ναρκισσιστικη προσωπιοκοτητα δε θυμαμαι πως το ειπε και οτι νιωθω να ειμαι το επικεντρο παντου.Πραγμα απιθανο.Το ξερω οτι πηγε να με βοηθησει αλλα εγινα χαλια ξαφνικα γιατι σκεφτηκα γιατι με κοιτανε ολοι πραγμα παραλογο.Του γραψα οτι μπορι να ειναι ο μαγνητισμος μου ωστε προσελκυω τα βλλεμματα πανω μου χωρις να το θελει ο κοσμος.Ας πουμε αν παω σε καποιο ανοιχτο μερος με πολυ κοσμο γιατι νιωθω τα μισα βλεμματα πανω μου και οντως μπορει να συμβαινει?Γαμωτο με αγχωσε το μελος.Τι φταιει κι αυτο.Τωρα σκεφτομαι οτι θα με κοιτανε ολοι οταν θα βγω πραγμα παραλογο αλλα κολλησα.Βοηθεια!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Psychologist

Σύμφωνα με την Ψυχανάλυση υπάρχει η ναρκισσιστική προσωπικότητα, όπως και η υστερική, η καταθλιπτική κλπ. Αυτά Αφρούλα είναι δομές προσωπικότητας. Κάτι σαν αρχιτεκτονική της ψυχής. Δεν είναι ούτε ασθένεια, ούτε επίκριση. Λέμε ότι αν ένας ανθρωπος ασθενήσει ψυχικά κι είναι πχ υστερική δομή προσωπικότητας θα εμφανήσει τα τάδε συπτώματα. Άλλο δομη προσωπικότητας κι άλλο διαταραχή προσωπικότητας. Όλοι είμαστε κάπου κοντά σε μια δομή. Έχω μια φίλη που είναι η επιτομή της υστερική προσωπικότητας... Μην σε άγχει σε όποια προσωπικότητα και να είσαι κοντά. Βέβαια διαγνώσεις (πχ. είσαι ναρκισιστική, υστερική, ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη προσωπικότητα) είναι καλό να αποφεύγονται γιατί πολλές φορές δημιουργούν σύγχυση και βιώνονται ως ταμπέλα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> σας ευχαριστω μεσα απο τη καρδια μου που μου απαντατε και με βοηθατε και ευχαριστω για την υποστηριξη σας!Καλη χρονια σε ολους ευχομαι και καλο μυαλο σε μενα .Αμην!να κανω μια ερωτηση sorry κιολας που επανερχομαι στα ιδια.Ασχημο-η σας εχουν πει ποτε η τωρα τελευταια?Και πως το πηρατε?χ.ς. συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου αλλα οκ θα πουν οτι γουσταρουν και ειναι λογικο οπως και εγω θα πω οτι θελω αν και το ασχημο δε το χω πει ποτε.Αλλα απο το δεν ειναι του γουστου μου μεχρι ειναι ασχημη.Σε αυτο μπερδευομαι αν και το χω ακουσει μια φορα στη ζωη μου αλλα 16 με 18 το ακουγα συνεχεια.Αρα απο κει προερχεται πιστευω η αρρωστια μου.Στη ψυχολογο πηγαινω 2 φορες το μηνα.το φεβρουαριο αρχιζω ψυχοθεραπεια γνωσιακη στο Αιγινητειο δωρεαν .Και οταν θα νιωσω καλυτερα και ξαναβγω στο κοσμο σε κανενα διμηνο πιστευω θα παω και Κανιγγος στο ibrt.


Κι εμεις σε ευχαριστουμε κοριτσι μου, που μας εμπιστευεσαι.
Θα σου πω την δική μου άποψη, γιατι εχω παρακολουθήσει όλη την αγωνία σου και με αγγιζει ιδιαίτερα.

Αυτες οι ίδέες που σου κολλάνε το μυαλό, σε κάνουν να χάνεσαι μέσα τους και να χάνεις και την επαφή με την πραγματικότητα, δεν παλευονται απλά, αν και παλεύονται.

Θελουν ειδικο τρόπο αντιμετώπισης, όπως για παράδειγμα ψχοθεραπεία.

Δεν μπορουμε εμεις απο εδω, όσο κι αν το θέλουμε, να βρούμε τη λύση... Γιατι Αφρούλα μου, εισαι μια όλόκληρη πολυπλευρη και πολυπλοκη ανθρωπινη δομή απο σκέψεις, συναισθήματα, βιώματα, συνειρμούς. Μια θεραπεία λοιπόν και άρα η ¨λύση\" στο θέμα σου, θα πρεπει να τα βάλει κάτω όλα αυτά και να τα εξετάσει. Αυτό θα το κάνεις με τον ειδικό.
(Αλήθεια πως πηγαινουν τα πραγματα με τον νεο ψυχιατρο? Ακουγοσουν ικανοποιημενη μαζι του...)

Οπως καταλαβαινεις κοριτσι μου, δεν θα το λύσουμε απο το ιντερνετ, θα ήταν πρόχειρο και αναποτελεσματικό. Ισως όμως πάρεις κάποιες γνώμες και κατευθύνσεις που θα σε βοηθήσουν...

Απο τα 16 μεχρι τα 18 λες, σε αποκαλουσαν άσχημη αν κατάλαβα καλα?
Αν θελεις, καντο μου πιο ξεκαθαρο...
κατι τετοια βιωματα είναι κρίσιμα...
και ξερεις κι εσυ η ιδια καταλαβαινεις το παραλογο των σκεψεων και των φόβων σου αλλα βλεπεις κι εσυ οτι αυτο δεν αρκει...

Τα συναισθηματα μας έχουν την δική τους λογική που ίσως εκ πρώτης όψεως μοιαζει \"παράλογη\"...ενας ειδικός θα σε κανει να καταλαβεις την συναισθηματική λογική, που όσο κι αν σπας μόνη σου το κεφάλι σου, δεν μπορεις να συλλάβεις με το μυαλό σου.

υγ. κανεις δεν μπορει να κανει διαγνωσεις, μονο απλες εικασιες... μην σε ανησυχει το ναρκισσιστικο που σου ανεφεραν.

Ειμαστε εδω για να σε ακουμε.
Φιλιά Αφρούλα μου.

----------


## afrula

weird ,το ακουγα μικρη απο φιλους του αγοριου μου κυριως.Μπορει να φταιγε το γεγονος οτι βαφομουν χωρις να ξερω τι κανω μπορει που ημουν λεπτη πολυ και ειχα κοντο καρε δε ξερω .Σημερα ειμαι πολυ χαλια γιατι κολλησα στο τι σημαινει η φραση δεν ειναι ωραια.Και δε ξερω εχει κολλησει το μυαλο μου και δεν εχω τη δυναμη να την απαντησω δε ξερω γιατι.Λεω στον ευατο μου οτι αυτο δε σημαι νει οτι εχεις κατι ασχημο αλλα αν ο αλλος εννοει αυτο?Ξερω οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση να το εννοει ετσι δεν ειναι?Απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι εγω δεν εχω κατι αλλα κολλησα αληθεια weird .

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> weird ,το ακουγα μικρη απο φιλους του αγοριου μου κυριως.Μπορει να φταιγε το γεγονος οτι βαφομουν χωρις να ξερω τι κανω μπορει που ημουν λεπτη πολυ και ειχα κοντο καρε δε ξερω .Σημερα ειμαι πολυ χαλια γιατι κολλησα στο τι σημαινει η φραση δεν ειναι ωραια.Και δε ξερω εχει κολλησει το μυαλο μου και δεν εχω τη δυναμη να την απαντησω δε ξερω γιατι.Λεω στον ευατο μου οτι αυτο δε σημαι νει οτι εχεις κατι ασχημο αλλα αν ο αλλος εννοει αυτο?Ξερω οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση να το εννοει ετσι δεν ειναι?Απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι εγω δεν εχω κατι αλλα κολλησα αληθεια weird .


Μα φυσικά, σε πιστευω καλή μου.
Αυτό ακριβως εχεις παθει. Το μυαλο σου έχει κολλήσει σε μια φράση - ιδέα , χωρίς κι εσυ η ίδια να βγάζεις πολύ νόημα απο όλο αυτό.

Ενας ειδικός θα σε βοηθήσει και να ξεκολλήσεις και να βγάλεις νόημα.

Μπορούμε να συζητούμε και να αναλύουμε όσο θέλεις την έννοια του ωραίου, του άσχημου κτλ, αλλα αυτό είναι μόνο η μάσκα του προβλήματος. Μια μάσκα που φτιάχτηκε απο σκέψεις και συνέργησε με σωματικά συμπτώματα. Το αληθινό πρόβλημα βρίσκεται απο κάτω και μπορεί να κρύβει άλλα θέματα που ούτε καν τα φανταζόσουν.

Θα είναι καλό να δουλέψεις με εναν ειδικό, εμπιστευσου τη διαδικασία αυτή.

----------


## afrula

μιλαω με τον ψυχιατρο κανουμε και μιση ωρα ψυχοθεραπεια.Πηγαινω σε μια ψυχολογο 2 χρονια αλλα για να μαι παλι στην αρχη δεν εκανε τιποτα.Τωρα περιμενω να αρχισω ψυχοθεραπεια στο Αιγινητειο.Αλλα δε ξερω αν θα με βοηθησουν.Τι να κανω γνωσιακη θελω να κανω αλλα αναλυτικη να τα ψαξω ολα ρε παιδι μου.Πιστευω να με καταλαβαινεις...Βρηκα καποιον ψυχιατρο ομοιοπαθητικο και τα παιξα με το ιστορικο που δινει.Εναν τετοιο ειδικο θελω που να βρω που να ψαξω ρε παιδια?

----------


## weird

Γιατί δεν ρωτάς αυτόν τον ψυχίατρο ομοιοπαθητικό να σου συντήσει κάποιον ψυχοθεραπευτή που εμπιστεύεται, εξηγώντας του πόσο σε ενθουσίασε η δική του δουλεια?

Αφρούλα, πιστευω οτι η ψυχοθεραπεία θα σε βοηθήσει αφάνταστα στο να λύσεις το παζλ του μυαλού σου..

----------


## afrula

παιδια ημουν καλυτερα αλλα σημερα νιωθω χαλια.Δεν ηρθαν εντονα οι ιδεες απλως ξυπνησα κατα τις 1 και ηθελα να βγω εξω αγχωθηκα.Ηθελα να παω εξω να δω λιγο ηλιο γιατι εχω να δω και να με δει 6 μηνες .Κοιμομουν 4 το πρωι και ξυπναγα κατα τις 3 το μεσημερι.Ευτυχως τωρα 2 ειμαι στο κρεββατι και 12.30 σηκωνομαι.Αλλα θελω να μπω παλι στη φυσιολογικη ζωη αλλα τι να κανω???Πως θα βγω εξω?Αφου δε δουλευω?Με τι σκοπο?Για πειτε παραδειγματα ρε παιδια να ξεκολλησω:(

----------


## afrula

επισης διαβασα καπου και εχω ακουσει και εγω οτι ολοι οσοι παιρνουμε ψυχοφαρμακα παραμορφωνομαστε?Εννοουν μαλλον το πρηξιμο ,τα κιλα και για την εκφραση του προσωπου.Αλλα μου μεινε η λεξη εμενα γιατι σημερα νιωθω χαλια και σκεφτηκα παλι ειμαι ασχημη μηπως ειμαι και παραμορφωμενη?Αυτο που μαλλον πρεπει να καταλαβω και να χωνεψω ειναι οτι ο κοσμος οτι λεει δε το εννοει κυριολεκτικα.Σωστα?Εγω ομως γιατι κολλαω?Παιδια βοηθηστε με αν μπορειτε..Μετα την 2η αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας ειμαι σε ολοκαινουργια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη ,η οποιοα συνεπαγεται με τις διαφορες παρενεργειες κυριως θολη οραση και λιγη ζαλαδα.Το ωραριο το εφτιαξα ευτυχως.Απο δω και περα τι κανω?Δουλεια σε 15 μερες σκεφτομαι μια 5ωρη part-time γιατι δεν ειμαι σε θεση ακομη για να παω στο οχταωρο.Ο γιατρος μου λεει μετα το Πασχα να βρω δουλεια και μαλλον εχει δικιο .Παιρνω 8 χαπια την ημερα νομιζω πως δε θα ανταπεξελθω ουτε στη 5ωρη δουλειτσα.Μηπως βιαζομαι η μηπως εχω αργησει .Αλλα απο την αλλη δεν εχω γριπη εχω μετρια καταθλιψη και εμμονες ιδεες που εξελιχθηκαν σε κολληματα απο οτι φαινεται .Θα ηθελα πολυ να ακουσω τη γνωμη σας και αν θελετε πειτε μου και αν εργαζεστε και πως τα περνατε στον ελευθερο χρονο σας?Απο φιλους 2 με 3 εχω που δουλευουν.Ευτυχως εχω την οικογενεια μου ακομα....

----------


## Empneustns

αφρουλα ολο διαβαζω μηπως μηπως μηπως μηπως μηπως ......... κανενας δεν ξερει τι θα γινει μελλοντικα..... ξεκινα κατι και βλεπεις,αν παει καλα βγηκες κερδισμενη,αν οχι καταλαβαινεις πως δεν εισαι ετοιμη και κανεις υπομονη λιγο ακομα,τοσο απλο ειναι :)

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> παιδια ημουν καλυτερα αλλα σημερα νιωθω χαλια.Δεν ηρθαν εντονα οι ιδεες απλως ξυπνησα κατα τις 1 και ηθελα να βγω εξω αγχωθηκα.Ηθελα να παω εξω να δω λιγο ηλιο γιατι εχω να δω και να με δει 6 μηνες .Κοιμομουν 4 το πρωι και ξυπναγα κατα τις 3 το μεσημερι.Ευτυχως τωρα 2 ειμαι στο κρεββατι και 12.30 σηκωνομαι.Αλλα θελω να μπω παλι στη φυσιολογικη ζωη αλλα τι να κανω???Πως θα βγω εξω?Αφου δε δουλευω?Με τι σκοπο?Για πειτε παραδειγματα ρε παιδια να ξεκολλησω:(


να πας για μια βολτα στην παραλια (εμεις στη θεσσαλονικη το κανουμε αν και τωρα εχει κρυο).Για ενα καφε με μια φιλη.πανε στην αγορα να δεις αν εχει βγει καμια ωραια μπλουζα,απλα πραγματακια δηλαδη :)

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> παιδια ημουν καλυτερα αλλα σημερα νιωθω χαλια.Δεν ηρθαν εντονα οι ιδεες απλως ξυπνησα κατα τις 1 και ηθελα να βγω εξω αγχωθηκα.Ηθελα να παω εξω να δω λιγο ηλιο γιατι εχω να δω και να με δει 6 μηνες .Κοιμομουν 4 το πρωι και ξυπναγα κατα τις 3 το μεσημερι.Ευτυχως τωρα 2 ειμαι στο κρεββατι και 12.30 σηκωνομαι.Αλλα θελω να μπω παλι στη φυσιολογικη ζωη αλλα τι να κανω???Πως θα βγω εξω?Αφου δε δουλευω?Με τι σκοπο?Για πειτε παραδειγματα ρε παιδια να ξεκολλησω:(


Με σκοπό να αγοράσεις ένα δωράκι σε κάποιον φίλο ή φίλη;

----------


## nature

Από αυτά που μας έχεις περιγράψει για τον εαυτό σου, σκέφτομαι πως στην παρούσα φάση θα μπορούσες να δουλέψεις εθελοντικά σε ένα χώρο (και υπάρχουν πολλοί τέτοιοι) που έχει ανάγκη. Πχ. Χαμόγελο του παιδιού, γηροκομείο,κλπ. 
Μπορείς να προσφέρεις τις υπηρεσίες σου, που σίγουρα τις έχουν πολύ ανάγκη....
Παρέα στα παιδάκια, στους ηλικιωμένους, κλπ. για λίγες ώρες την ημέρα η τη βδομάδα, αλλά με σταθερό ωράριο για να έχεις κίνητρο να κοιμηθείς σχετικά νωρίς και να ξυπνήσεις πρωί και όχι απόγευμα :) 
Τα παιδάκια ή οι ήλικιωμένοι, θα χαρούν τόσο πολύ από τη νεανική παρουσία σου και να είσαι σίγουρη ότι θα σου το ανταποδώσουν με πολύ-πολύ αγάπη...

----------


## weird

Αυτή σου η πρόταση μου \'άρεσε πάρα πάρα πολύ. Αφρούλα, δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει καλύτερο πράγμα..

----------


## afrula

λοιπον παιδια το σκεφτηκα και θα ξαναπαω στη κοινοτητα του κεντρου που ημουν ωστε να μαι διπλα καθε μερα και καθε ωρα σε παιδια με ιδιου φασης προβληματα ωστε να εχω καποιο σκοπο να βγω εξω και σιγα σιγα να επανελθω στη πραγματικη καθημερινη Απολαυση -Ρουτινα που θελω πολυ να ζησω παλι απο την αρχη.Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι οκ ειμαι σε μια καινουργια θεραπεια .Μπηκα στο τριτο μηνα .Ομως γιατι να ζαλιζομαι και να νιωθω οτι ειμαι στο κοσμο μου.Δε θα επρεπε αυτες οι παρενεργειες να ηταν στην αρχη?:(

----------


## afrula

παιδια εχω 3 μερες που νιωθω κενη και δε θελω τιποτα.Σκεφτομαι κυριως εξω συνεχεια αν θα με πουν ασχημη η μετρια και συνεχεια το αρνητικο.Τα παρατησα ολα δε ξερω τι να κανω θελω να τελειωνω εσκασα δε μπορω γμτ.............δε μπορω............θελω να δωδω το τελος αλλα δεν εχω δυναμη ουτε γιαυτο...................................... ..............:(

----------


## kyknos25

αφρουλα κ εγω αρχισα να απελιπιζομαι παλι.
δε θα γινω ποτε καλα??:(

----------


## afrula

πρεπει να καταλαβουμε μαλλον οτι μεχρι να σταθεροποιηθει το συναισθημα θα περναμε τετοιες ασταθειες.Σαυτες τις μερες θελει αγωνα πραγματικο και ολοι εχουμε δυναμη μεσα μας.Νιωθω λιγο καλυτερα τωρα.Ελπιζω και σε σενα να ηρεμησεις παλι.Δε πρεπει να τα μεγαλοποιουμε τα πραγματα ,εγω προσωπικα το χω παρει το προβλημα μου ως κυκλοθυμια.Ελπιζω αυριο να επιστρεψω οπως πριν αλλα δυστυχως ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ πολυ ,γιατι κοβω το ταβορ.Εδω τωρα να δω τι θα αντιμετωπισω.Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα ,μου χει δωσει ο γιατρος μου αντικαταστατο αλλα φοβαμαι και παλι γιατι ειχα προσπαθησει και παλι να το κοψω και βρεθηκα σε αλλο κοσμο σα ναρκομανης που ηθελα τη δοση μου.Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα!!!!:)

----------


## kyknos25

το προβλημα σου ειναι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη??

----------


## afrula

ναι δυστυχως!!εμμονες ιδεες αν ειμαι ασχημη η ασπρη σα βαμβακι.Αστα....:(

----------


## kyknos25

εγω που προσπαθω να βρω τον εαυτο μου?
ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπεια κ ελπιζω να καλυτερεψω.
τι θεραπεια κανεις?

----------


## afrula

φαρμακοθεραπεια εδω και 3 μηνες καινουργια και ψυχοθεραπεια απο δω κι απο κει.Φαρμακοθεραπεια το βρηκα τελικα το γιατρο το καλυτερο ,ψυχοθεραπεια επειδη δε δουλευω το ψαχνω ακομη αλλα 1 φορα τις 25 μερες παω για γνωσιακη -συμπεριφορικη.Πες μου βοηθαει 1 φορα το μηνα .Οχι βεβαια.Πηγα εχτες εφυγα σα πουλακι αισθανθηκα ελευθερο να πεταξει αλλα σε ενα μηνα τι θα εχω απογινει?Μην ανησυχεις και εγω το εχω αυτο και πιστευω και οι περισσοτεροι με προβληματα.Χανω τον ευατο μου και περπαταω στο δρομο και μερικες φορες χανω τελειως και την εικονα μου .:(

----------


## kyknos25

αν δεν ειχα τους γονεις μου δεν ξερω αν θα ζουσα:(
περασα τοσο δυσκολα

----------


## afrula

Επισης κι εγω και ο Θεος.Το μονο που με κρατησε στη ζωη!!

----------


## pennoula_v

γιατι δεν ψαχνεις μια δουλεια,οτι να ΄ναι...σε μια καφετερια ας πουμε!!part-time μεχρι να βρεις κατι να σε ενδιαφερει πραγματικα κ να εχει μελλον!! 
Η nature ειπε κατι πολυ ομορφο παραπανω..Εθελοντικη εργασια και εχει τοσο δικιο...Θα δωσεις αγαπη και θα λαβεις τοση οσο δεν φανταζεσαι!!
Θελεις ενα κινητρο να συνεχισεις απο εκει που εχεις κολλησει...το καταλαβαινω και ευχομαι συντομα να σου συμβει!

----------

